# A Cat and a Sign



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

A bit over a month ago we had an unusually heavy storm. I was worried and sad for the strays I feed around the apt. building. I managed to lure one of them into a carrier and kept her in my apt. till the end of the storm. The poor thing was terrified. It looked like she didn't even dare cross the apt. to the other end, so she didn't actually know how to escape. My friend, a cat expert, kept pressuring me to free her asap, even if she died in the cold it was more humane than this torture. You can't get such an old stray used to confinement – she'd die painfully from fear and alienation.

I had a heavy heart about it – peeling the goose down duvet off her and sending the poor old cat back to shiver on the freezing concrete parking lot roof long nights, round the clock waiting for the next day's meal... I was in a big dilemma. So I decided to ask the cat. I went under my bed, where she always was hiding, and begged her to give me some sign if she wanted to stay. I explained the situation to her. But of course, cats can't talk, so nothing…

Anguished, I closed all the apt. doors, switched on the vacuum cleaner and chased her around till she crossed the living-room and came across the apt. door. I watched sadly down the 5 floors of stairs, didn't see her but she was obviously running for her life.

Later I went around the parking lot, even went up to the building roof from where I can look down and see all her territory, but didn't see her. I had imagined she'd be hiding in some corner for a few days, so I didn't worry. I still made another round a bit later to see if she was ok, but she seemed to be still in hiding. 

I was enjoying myself at the computer that evening when suddenly I got up from my chair and crouched to look under my bed. 

The cat was there.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Straysmommy,
Bless your heart and hers!
I can only hope it gets better one day at a time!
For once...Happy tears!
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awwww, such a sweet story! 

And isn't it just amazing how they manage to end up somewhere you're absolutely sure they could not have gotten to?! She must have gotten to the apartment door and decided she had a much better deal inside.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry to break the news, but on the eve of the 2nd horrible storm she decided to leave. She found the door and kept walking. But not escaping. Slowly, looking behind all the time.

Now it's spring and hot here already, so that's ok. 

I'll probably try it again next winter...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww. So after a while, she decided she was still more comfortable outside. But now that she's been inside and knows what it's like, it might be easy next time!


----------

